# is this to much to pay for this engine?



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

91 audi V8 with 80+K with ecu and wire harnes for $882.00
is this too much for this engine
plz help.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: is this to much to pay for this engine? (NFS)*

What is it that you want? The price isn't Bad, its no steal, I dont believe.... Then againI dont know Audi V8's too well. Is this for a project? Or for an actual V8 car? Its incredibly importantto find aout about the timing belt. MUST be changed at or before 100k... and that, as I understand it, is a hell of an undertaking.
A quick ebay search found: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...WD1V 
The motor has 150k, but you may find it more appropriate for what you're doing. I dont know anything about the motor, seller, etc, but ifyou're trying to save as little cash as possible, that might be with a shot. Also, while I find it unlikely your local guy will have one, never hurts to cvheck out the local Auto recycler, see what they've got for inventory.


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

im going to use it in a kitcar project im working on matted to an audi 87 5000 5 speed manual tranny, the type 016.
so i was thinking i was going to need the engine block for the manual tranny witch is difrent than the block for the auto transmission.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

The PT auto and manual do have different blocks, apparently, but conversions are possible. Check http://www.audiconnection.com for more info. The 4.2 is the motor to go for, though. Check the timing belt before buying - a 1000$ plus job, which my car has been going through for a month now :0
An A8 motor probably wouldn't run you much more, and might be a better option.
Carter


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

@ audi coupe gt some one told me the same thing in another post, that the A8 engine would be a better choice,
the problem is,that i cant find the info im looking for, you see i want an engine that does and almost direct bolt on to the type 016 tranny found on the audi 5000 84-88 FWD manual tranny.
if any has any liks the are help full plz post them.
thanks


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, to answer that - GT's run a similar transmission, and the V8 bolts to that tranny, so it should for the 5000, as well - but I doubt anyone has every contemplated doing it before. I believe that GT's run the 016 or very similar.
Carter


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (NFS)*

IM billzcat1, he sells a variety of tranny's he should know if the bolt pattern/clutch is the same...


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

that sound good @Audi Coupe GT
@nuugen
i cant IM billzcat1 hehe i dont know how.
thank yall 


_Modified by NFS at 8:47 PM 2/2/2005_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi Coupe GT* »_The PT auto and manual do have different blocks, apparently, but conversions are possible. 
Carter

sorry, but this is incorrect. the only difference between a manual and auto transmission v8 would the auto has a flexplate to bolt the torque converter to, and the manual comes with a flywheel for the clutch. i have two auto v8 engines, one of which will go into my 4kq with twin turbos. i'm using a fidanza aluminum flywheel for my conversion. IM if you'd like one.
the tranny you woudl be after isn't an 016, i believe it's an 093 which is the 2wd variant of the AWD 016


----------



## NFS (Jan 30, 2005)

@derracuda im sure the 016 type tranny is the one, but if you have any info on the 093 let me know,im always looking for alternate parts.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

well, yeah, the 093 is the same case and stuff, it just doesn't have the output on the back for a driveshaft to the rear diff in a quattro. the 093 also wouldn't have the center diff found in an 016. 
l believe the 093 is found int he 5000s, and coupe GT. it'll have a crank mounted pilot bearing. the later fwd 80/90 100 5sp transmissions will have a flywheel mounted pilot bearing.


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

if i may throw my two cents in here... there are 016 trannys that were 2wd only. I have one in my garage right now as a matter of fact out of a 1984 5000s and saving it for my my auto dies on my '86 5kS. The 093 are few and between as far as i know most of the 5speeds are 016 wether be 2wd or awd. The pliot bearing for my 5000's are in the crank. Hope that helps!


----------

